# What's up everyone? Radar detector question...



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

This forum is fantastic! I've been browsing the threads ever since I purchased my GTO last year. In fact two weeks ago was my one year anniversary! :cheers 

Question on radar detectors: I live in maryland but travel into virginia fairly regularly (where detectors are illegal ). I was looking into the Escort 8500 X50. Can you simply turn it off? If you get it hard wired in, can you still remove it out of sight? Could I get it hard wired to come from the glove box so it would be easy to put away?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm tired of taking chances out there. One more...is it even worth it if you don't get it hard wired (wouldn't the cord get in your way?)

thanks in advance.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have mine hard wired and close to the rear view mirror. All you have to do is unplug the wire, (just like a phone cord), and put it in the glove box. Good idea to do that if you leave the car outside for any length of time, smash and grab thieves!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Putting it in your glove box would badly degrade its ability to receive radar and would negate the laser capabilities completely.

My Valentine One is hardwired, with the receiver clipped high up on the headliner (higher is always better) on the passenger side and the remote display on my steering column.

If I had to transit a fascist state like VA where they were illegal, I could always unhook the RG11 plugs and just put it in the trunk.

Actually, _I_ would leave it hooked-up and on, taking my chances, but that's me. :cool


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

sounds easy enough....not too much hassle.

How much does it cost to have it hardwired?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrazyFace said:


> sounds easy enough....not too much hassle.
> 
> How much does it cost to have it hardwired?


I did it myself.

Took maybe 30 minutes, and it's a very clean install.

BTW if you're getting a detector, get a V1. Best on the market.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks groucho. if you don't mind....how did you go about hardwiring it yourself? I've never performed any work on a car before other than changing the oil. :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrazyFace said:


> thanks groucho. if you don't mind....how did you go about hardwiring it yourself? I've never performed any work on a car before other than changing the oil. :confused


The Valentine kit makes it easy. I attached the positive into a "hot" wire in the console via the provided guillotine-style wire tap, and attached the ground to a ground. On the V1 (dunno about others) all the wiring between the optional remote display, receiver, and power block is regular 4-wire RJ11-terminated modular telephone wire. all the wiring is routed through the headliner and A-pillar.

Clean, easy.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

CrazyFace said:


> sounds easy enough....not too much hassle.
> 
> How much does it cost to have it hardwired?


Pretty easy to wire if you've ever replaced a head unit or any other really minor electric deal.

I agree w/Groucho about the V-1. I have the concealed display mounted in the ashtray, push the tray in and it goes away. The unit is mounted in front of the passenger visor, cliped into the space between the head liner. Can't see it from the side. Its blocked by window tint from the front, and its hard to see from behind, but if you're worried about something from behind, just flip the visor down.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I wired mine into the fuse panel, this connection (red wire) is a switched unfused 12 volt supply.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CrazyFace said:


> This forum is fantastic! I've been browsing the threads ever since I purchased my GTO last year. In fact two weeks ago was my one year anniversary! :cheers
> 
> Question on radar detectors: I live in maryland but travel into virginia fairly regularly (where detectors are illegal ). I was looking into the Escort 8500 X50. Can you simply turn it off? If you get it hard wired in, can you still remove it out of sight? Could I get it hard wired to come from the glove box so it would be easy to put away?
> 
> ...


When I lived in VA, I had a Solo...it was a battery powered unit manufactured by Escort. Loved that thing because I could just tuck it between the visor and roof, and it wasn't visible at all. I even had a couple times where cops with detector detectors alerted to me, and pulled over other cars.

I now have the 8500 x50, and my install is show below. I realize this will not work for you, because this would be plainly visible to any cop on your right or left, but it works for me in Missouri. I've never even condisdered hard-wiring the x50 becuse it has a little unit with a "mute" button where it plugs into the cig. lighter. My assumption was that with that unit and the huge cord, hard-wiring it would be difficult. With my configuration though, it works pretty good because I rest my right wrist on the shifter most of the time, and I don't even have to glance down to hit the "mute" button.

Yes, the x50 can be turned off without unplugging...there's a thumb rotation wheel on the left that controls the volume, and will shut it completely down.

Gerry


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Putting it in your glove box would badly degrade its ability to receive radar and would negate the laser capabilities completely.
> 
> My Valentine One is hardwired, with the receiver clipped high up on the headliner (higher is always better) on the passenger side and the remote display on my steering column.
> 
> ...


dAMN WERE DID YOU GET THEM RIMS ??


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Hog, yours is like my setup except I hate the fact no room between the shifter (1,3,6) and the plug in. I want to hard wire mine and hide. Great ideas. I'm wondering how I can use this ashtray space for something else besides smokes (since I quit). Any suggestions? :willy:


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Here's the ashtray. The actual tray is removed and the concealed display sits in the space previously occupied by the tray. The display is held tight by the heavy duty plastic 3M? velcro (also available for added cost at you local BMW dealer). The unit and concealed display ( unit in the head liner) are hard wired to the hot line and ground going to the cig lighter.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

hey hog,

I think the Escort Solo S2 cordless is the way to go for my situation. Any reason at all that I shouldn't buy this over the Escort 8500 X50? Is there any real downside other than having to replace the batteries? Please get back to me (especially since you've had both). thanks.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Hog, yours is like my setup except I hate the fact no room between the shifter (1,3,6) and the plug in. I want to hard wire mine and hide. Great ideas. I'm wondering how I can use this ashtray space for something else besides smokes (since I quit). Any suggestions? :willy:


At first, I just plugged it in, and I found I kept hitting the unit when I shifed. Once I turned it to the position in the picture, I found that even when I hit 5th, I don't hit the unit.

I quit smoking a couple years ago, and now use the ash tray for change. Groucho appears to have something installed where the ash tray used to be, but I haven't seen nor asked what he has installed there.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

fattirewilly said:


> Here's the ashtray. The actual tray is removed and the concealed display sits in the space previously occupied by the tray. The display is held tight by the heavy duty plastic 3M? velcro (also available for added cost at you local BMW dealer). The unit and concealed display ( unit in the head liner) are hard wired to the hot line and ground going to the cig lighter.


For the record, I purchased my 8500 X50 before I even considered buying a new car, and in my Bonneville, the X50 would be a good install, even for those in VA or other states that ban detectors. In my Bonnie, there's a cigarette lighter in the roof just aft of the visors in the cluster with the reading lights, and eyeglass holder (garage door opener holder for me). Plugged in there, I could just tuck the excess chord in under the visor, and it was as invisible as the Solo. That's probably the one feature I miss from the Bonnie.

Well...this post hasn't gone the way I meant. What I meant to say was if I had to do it all over again with the GTO in mind, I'd go with the Valentine 1. My install works just fine for me considering I will (eventually) drive my Bonnie again and switching between cars. If the GTO was my only car, I'd go V1. I especially like the remote display.

The X50 does have a big shortcoming in my case...I play rock and metal (when I'm not listening to talk radio on Sirius) at high volumes, and when I do, I have to either slow down or keep a real close eye on the ("dim" at it's brightest setting) display of the X50. I've adjusted everything to max volume, and it helps, but still doesn't cut it. If I do the same install as Groucho, I'm sure I will see those lights come on, and I've read some really good things about the V1.

Gerry


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Putting it in your glove box would badly degrade its ability to receive radar and would negate the laser capabilities completely.
> 
> My Valentine One is hardwired, with the receiver clipped high up on the headliner (higher is always better) on the passenger side and the remote display on my steering column.
> 
> ...


the inside of your goat look like a cockpit of a aircraft :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Hog, yours is like my setup except I hate the fact no room between the shifter (1,3,6) and the plug in. I want to hard wire mine and hide. Great ideas. I'm wondering how I can use this ashtray space for something else besides smokes (since I quit). Any suggestions? :willy:


dude is that avatar photo shop or is that real :willy: dont think that would pick up :rofl:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> dude is that avatar photo shop or is that real :willy: dont think that would pick up :rofl:


I'm about 99.9999% positive there's a web site where you can go and create the MPH you desire and save it as a jpg file. That sure does have me thinking about a REAL photo though :cool 

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CrazyFace said:


> hey hog,
> 
> I think the Escort Solo S2 cordless is the way to go for my situation. Any reason at all that I shouldn't buy this over the Escort 8500 X50? Is there any real downside other than having to replace the batteries? Please get back to me (especially since you've had both). thanks.


Well, I'm not a RD expert by any means. All I can say is that when I lived in VA the Solo was the perfect solution, and it was a fantastic unit. If I were in your shoes, I'd consider one of them or the V1.

Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> the inside of your goat look like a cockpit of a aircraft :willy:


Avionics for the road warrior, baby. :cool


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Go with the Escort Solo 2. Just got mine a few weeks ago. No muss, no fuss. And the cool thing about it is that if I go on a trip in another vehicle, I just take it with me!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> Go with the Escort Solo 2. Just got mine a few weeks ago. No muss, no fuss. And the cool thing about it is that if I go on a trip in another vehicle, I just take it with me!


One poster mentioned the Solo getting picked up by detector detectors. According to V-1, cheap detectors will emit waves that can be picked up. The V-1 emits nothing, it only recieves.

Want to take it with you? Unplug the hard wired phone cord, and plug the cig cord into the next car.

Perhaps most important, the V-1 is upgradable, verses planned obsolesence. Those who have had their units for a few years should go to V-1's site, enter your serial number, and find out what you're missing.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

fattirewilly said:


> One poster mentioned the Solo getting picked up by detector detectors. According to V-1, cheap detectors will emit waves that can be picked up. The V-1 emits nothing, it only recieves.


That was my comment, but you must realize that was the FIRST Solo unit purchased around 1988. Using my comment to compare performance vs. modern detectors is completely misleading. At that time, the best (if not only) solution for those states where they were illegal was the Solo, and it was a fantastic unit. No doubt it saved my @ss several times over, and was damn near impossible to see. While I haven't researched it, I'd bet my @ss that they have made another great unit with features that some will appreciate.

I appreciate your comments about the V-1. I've clearly stated I'd buy that for my Goat instead of my current X50 if I had to do it all over again. The reason I still don't have my Solo today is because I lost it...for about a year. I finally threw away the electronic key (theft deterent), and wouldn't you know it, just a couple weeks later I found the Solo. Since I'd registered with them and everything, I thought I could just contact Escort and they would ship me a replacement.

Their response, "That verson of the Solo is discontinued, but we'll give you a $50 discount on a new one." My response was two words and started with a "F" :lol: That supports your planned obsolescence statement.


----------



## CrazyFace (Jul 19, 2006)

I just ordered the Solo 2!!! I just didn't want to deal with the cords..especially since I travel into VA on a regular basis, otherwise I probably would have gone with the V1.

I can't f'ing wait! 

So, any words of advise for those who have a detector? How safe do you feel from getting a ticket?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

CrazyFace said:


> I just ordered the Solo 2!!! I just didn't want to deal with the cords..especially since I travel into VA on a regular basis, otherwise I probably would have gone with the V1.
> 
> I can't f'ing wait!
> 
> So, any words of advise for those who have a detector? How safe do you feel from getting a ticket?


Just keep in mind that just b/c you have a detector doesn’t mean that you're safe from getting a ticket. You give a cop who knows how to use a radar and you'll get burned every time. Just my 2 cents since I run radar almost everyday at work and also own a detector.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Just keep in mind that just b/c you have a detector doesn’t mean that you're safe from getting a ticket. You give a cop who knows who to use a radar and you'll get burned every time. Just my 2 cents since I run radar almost everyday at work and also own a detector.


That is SOOOOO true. My local county cops are experts with the instant-on, and in the last two months I've owned my GTO I could have been busted at least a half-dozen times here in the St. Louis area. Once was with laser.

Then there was this Thursday. I jumped on I-270 south from I-64 (MO 40) in St. Louis, in the early afternoon with very light traffic. As soon as I did, a Bust-Me-Red Dodge pickup truck in the left lane flew past, and I was scrambling to get over there catch up to my 'blocker'. I finally got over to the left lane and had her somewhere between 85-90 when I see something out of the corner of my right eye...a cop hauling @ss and changing lanes. I figured he really wasn't interested to see how well I can do the PIT manouver, so I  eaaaaaaased off the accelerator.

Poor guy in the truck didn't know what hit him...no radar or laser emissions at all. He must have either been hiding behind a truck, or something. I sure didn't see him, and it was a black & white with full-sized lights on the top.

Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Radar detectors are just another tactical tool, not a get-out-of-jail-free card.

Think of a good radar detector as a set of eyes that sees into the EM spectrum, allowing you to "see" the beam of millimeter-wave radar waving around the way your eyes can see a flashlight beam in a dusty room.


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Jun 8, 2006)

Battery operated radar detectors will never have the range of a corded one and battery operated detectors can't detect K POP or Ka POP radar.


http://www.valentine1.com/cordless/

"The SOLO S2's "High-Efficiency Power Management" is hardly rocket surgery. It saves the two AAs by putting the sentry to sleep more than 85 percent of the time. It just switches off the power-using detector circuitry. 

A sleeping sentry can't possibly give early warning when radar is used in the instant-on mode. And it gives up all hope of detecting the POP mode." 


http://www.radardetector.net/viewtopic.php?t=10867&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=solo&start=15


For a few of the detectors, we did a second run, and the results seemed to be consistent with the first run. 

Radar used: 
Kustom Golden Eagle, 35.5 GHz Ka band radar gun. 

Results in number of feet from source at which the detector alerted. 

Valentine One v3.826 
1072 Feet 

RX-65 S7 v3.6, USA Mode 
788 Feet 

Solo S2 w/Cord 
433 Feet 

Solo S2 No Cord 
421 Feet 

Whistler 1788 w/Cord 
93 Feet 

Whistler 1788 No Cord 
66 Feet 

PNI Silver Bullet RX7600 w/Cord 
72 Feet[/QUOTE]


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I personally wouldn't mess around in VA too much. I went to college down there and it is night and day the way the cops treat you (maybe cuz they knew I was a "yankee")...there is no wiggle room. The staties there are INSANE...my buddy had to go to traffic school for a year for doing 90MPH on I-81 and there is hardly ever any real traffic on that interstate. I was in the courtroom contesting a parking ticket when a guy was fighting a speeding ticket...72 in a 65. The guy who got the ticket was driving w/ his father who happened to be a cop in another state (NJ I believe) the copdad was like WTF are you people serious. When they lost that one I decided it wasn't worth my time waiting in court any longer and I just walked out. 

With the Goat I'd say your best bet is to drive slow in VA. On my bike if I was going real fast (100+) even tho bikes slow down mind boggingly fast I typically would go right by a cop if I saw him on the side of the highway..maybe slow to 85 if I felt like it...most of the time cops leave sportbikes alone for a few reasons 1) they don't want to get in a chase and cause the rider to do something dumb and be responsible for cleaning up the mess on the road 2) they don't feel like putting other motorists in danger trying to weave in and out of the spaces bikes can to catch up 3) there's no way in hell they'd be able to catch them in the first place. I wish I could risk running away in my car...BUT I don't want to put anyone else in danger and it seems like a good way to wind up in jail.


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

*Cinci radar*

Personally, I'm going with the Escort SR7 w/shifters- this is a tight unit, pain to install, and a little difficult to blend the shifters on the outside of the car - but I'm going to give it a try. It also has a remote command unit and all that. I hear the Valentine 1 is getting a little dated, although still one of the best performers. Sometimes the best "defense" is driving at or under the speed limit. :willy: I'm actually 3 minutes from Escort's HQ, and I was planning on making a trip to their showroom sometime this week to check things out. Retail is like 1500 on this unit, but you can find them a little cheaper online.


----------

